# i need to build a small pigeon loft



## stonyrock (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone know of any plans of have any ideas on lofts i only have two birds so a small loft is key


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

rabbit hutch maybe ?? Works Well For My Frainds Fantails And Tumblers


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
Has a good easy loft plan on it.
To build a simpler, cheaper, more open loft, I take an 8'x4' sheet of plywood and cut it into a 4'x4.5' and a 4'x3.5' piece which makes the top and back.
I take another piece and cut it 4.5' on 1 side and 3.5' on the other, which makes the pitched sides.
I take another piece and cut it into 4'x15'' strips for the shelves and dividers.
The loft on my home page actually has 3 more shelves you can't see in the picture. My later model lofts only have nests you can see from the outside.
I divide the shelves about every 11 inches to make the nest boxes.
I tack all the plywood together with 2''x3''s and 2''x4''s.
I use treated 2''x8''s on the bottom to lock the uprights together and to keep in the sand I put in the bottom.
I attach a 6'x4' flight to the front of the loft, so the total dimension is 4'x10' 
I have 7 like this.
Keith


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

search "6-10 bird coop" on this site


----------

